# New Bear Claw neck knife



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 14, 2018)

Another one made from the pieces of my saw mill saw blade, only 2-1/2" of edge and 5" OAL with snakewood handles

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 14, 2018)

Oh thats looks like a good one.....


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 15, 2018)

I really like this one, but what would you typically use it for? Chuck


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 15, 2018)

it makes a great little skinner...


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## milkbaby (Sep 17, 2018)

Nice! Cool knife and that sheath is the cherry on top too!


----------

